# Bobcat Trapping DVD's / Books?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Let's say I was ONLY interested in trapping bobcats. What DVD's and / or books might you recommend? As crazy as it is, I am just as interested in trapping DVD's as I am the fast action predator hunting DVDs. Call me nuts!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey seen an add from a fella who sells bobcats but you have to have some kinda permit to have them ? Instead of trapping them just raise em


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Hey seen an add from a fella who sells bobcats but you have to have some kinda permit to have them ? Instead of trapping them just raise em


Well i'm working on that for our next tournament. Would you believe these suckers actually go ON the toilet?!?! I think they are going to do well for us!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Well i'm working on that for our next tournament. Would you believe these suckers actually go ON the toilet?!?! I think they are going to do well for us!


Good one, Jeez wouldn't want to leave a drink around on the coffee table!! HA!!


----------

